# DOTM March Winners!!!!



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats to you all!!!

It was so hard to vote because ALL of the pictures were so wonderful...

Male:

BedlamBully's Bomber










Female:

DAVE94LIGHTING's Shyanne










Puppy:

Southern Inferno's Hemi










Pet:

koa22's Smurf


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

congradulations everyone!!:woof:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations Everyone!!!!!!! Hip Hip Hurray


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Woo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats all :thumbsup:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners!!! :clap:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

WTG Winners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yay Bomber!

Thanks everyone and Congrats!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yay Bomber!

Thanks everyone and Congrats!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wtg winners!!

***Just curious if anyone else thinks we should cap these entries to a certain number...like first 10 entires???***


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think it's more fun with a ton a of entries....


Great Job everyone...


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Gratz everyone!


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

Congragulations everyone....Absolutely awesome group of pets!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats everyone .. Man southern inferno I need to come see those dogs your not too far from me I am in love with all your dogs they are so lovely! Keep up the good work


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

good job everyone! Ill get the awards out as soon as I can
YaY Bomber!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

That was a tough vote!! Congrats all winners!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone

and Congrats to the others.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

wow Shyanne is really strong...and brave


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats everyone. 

And thanks Sadieblues. Your welcome to come visit, just give me a heads up whenever your ready.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats to all the deserving winners!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners.


----------

